# This one will be food before too long



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will definitely procure this one soon. He has been wandering around the BOL along with several others. Look at the bases on this joker! Not that anyone cares, but I am going to keep an eye on him and post videos as he and his buddies grow, This is a young lad, maybe 3.5 years old. I have a bachelor group of 4.5-5.5 year olds cruising our swamp. I am looking forward to this season.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I cant tell, do you think he's onto you?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

"All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up."


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

He knows what this is.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Not sure if you know it, but that lets me surf your WHOLE Photo Bucket. Pics of babies and wives and all. Not that you have anything that will jeopardize OpSec, but you should know the extent to which you are sharing.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks GT. Everything on there has been or is posted on our Facebook. I need to take some time and clean it out though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lesson to the youngsters,

(Circa Early 1990's and early stages of small hand held video cameras)....

If you are young, married and adventurous and get a new video camera, make sure you know how to erase footage completely before you show videos from what you thought was last Christmas to your parents...Just sayin'...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Aw, man! Seeing him at that range makes him seem too much like a big lovable dog. But I'd fry up a few steaks.


----------

